# Gah I want! Granite topped Rigid Table Saw!



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone have yet? Trying to find some good pro reviews...

Has a granite top and the Herc-U-Lift system that was incredibly easy to operate. I prefer the Delta fence because of its markings, but the one on this saw was similar as far as operation goes.

452 lbs, super flat top with no rust, and $600... ME WANTS


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What God wanted...*

If God had wanted tables saws to be made out of stone, then Moses would have had one to saw out the 10 Commandments on! Heh.. heh. of iron....you think? :blink::smile: I've heard mixed reviews my self, but I am curious and would like to hear what owners say. Several have reported cracked sidetable extension, 2 in a row, finally the 3rd one was OK. Might be great in a humid atmosphere like Florida..no rust! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Then you should :surrender:and buy it.:yes::yes:


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> If God had wanted tables saws to be made out of rock, then the fist rock would have made out of iron....you think? :blink::smile: I've heard mixed reviews my self, but I am curious and would like to hear what owners say. Several have reported cracked sidetable extension, 2 in a row, finally the 3rd one was OK. Might be great in a humid atmosphere like Florida..no rust! :thumbsup: bill


Ouch, see, now that's what I was looking for. Wonder if that's just a matter of returning back to the Depot, or what? And if it was within a few weeks of owning/using...?

Their return policy is 90 days, IIRC.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

sweensdv said:


> Then you should :surrender:and buy it.:yes::yes:


Believe me, with a 12-month no payment no interest sign looming over it, I'm surprised I left without it. :laughing:

I'll have to see if my brother-in-law still wants to buy my Dewalt off me. If so, then I'll skirt away with a $400 saw instead


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It does seem like a heck of a lot of saw for $600. It addresses every single small complaint I could ever conjur up about with the 3650/3660/contractor saws in general, and then some. Not sure that I wouldn't prefer a cast iron top, but the granite looks like it should take a bunch of abuse. I had a granite top on my took bench for 2-3 years without a scratch. I'd bet a clever person could fit a CI top to that saw body if they wanted to.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Back when I first got my 12" Powermatic 68 TS..*

I made a 3/4 plywood top which covered the entire new cast iron surface...it was so smoooth and shiney!:yes: If you are anything like me, the top of the TS gets used as a worksurface because it's usually clean and clear of clutter, horizontal and I'm not always sawing something. So, if I had a brand new smooth and shiney granite topped TS, the first thing I'd do is make a wooden cover for the top of it. That's just me though, I no longer keep the the Powermatic covered. It's got a few light scratches now, no longer a virgin, so to speak.:blink: bill
The two posts below should raise your eyebrows!
Here's the thread: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/new-ridgid-hybrid-table-saw-available-9320/
#*18* glassyeyes 
Junior Member

Join Date: Mar 2009
Location: Northern VA, outside DC
Posts: 23 
 My Photos 

Old Gallery 








*Whodunit?* 
:furious:Gardner shipped the new wing in two days. However, they wrapped it in all of two layers of bubble wrap, stuffed it in a box that was far too large, and padded it with a little crumpled-up newspaper. It would be interesting to know whether Gardner or FedEx ends up paying for this mistake.

Guess what? I have some interesting black gravel for sale --

I can't say I'd recommend this saw at this point, given the design flaws and quality-control issues. 







    
glassyeyesView Public ProfileSend a private message to glassyeyesFind More Posts by glassyeyesAdd glassyeyes to Your Contacts









 04-08-2009, 08:19 PM #*19* glassyeyes​


Junior Member​


Join Date: Mar 2009


Location: Northern VA, outside DC


Posts: 23 


 My Photos​


Old Gallery​









*Another bad day at Black Rock* 


The second replacement wing arrived today. Boxed as badly as the first. Chipped up, but not broken. I sent it back with the FedEx driver. I spoke with the manager at Home D, intending to return the saw; he offered 25% off ($150). I'm not sure whether I'll regret taking the discount or not! I guess I'll order that Forrest blade, now.​


And it passed the "nickel test," too. 









​
​


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

The only reason I'm always skeptical about reviews is that very few people post reviews of items when they're good 

Did you happen to find more reviews about the top chipping or breaking? That would be my biggest concern about the top not being CI.

I really like the motor placement. Would allow me to pimp it out with a nice outfeed table!

I really want to like this table saw, can you tell? 

How did you mount that shiny new plywood top to the TS?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

knotscott said:


> It does seem like a heck of a lot of saw for $600. It addresses every single small complaint I could ever conjur up about with the 3650/3660/contractor saws in general, and then some. Not sure that I wouldn't prefer a cast iron top, but the granite looks like it should take a bunch of abuse. I had a granite top on my took bench for 2-3 years without a scratch. I'd bet a clever person could fit a CI top to that saw body if they wanted to.


What is a "CI top?"

G


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> What is a "CI top?"
> 
> G


Short for Cast Iron.... :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Spelling Test?*

Usually CI = Cast Iron, except when in the CIA = Counter Intelligence or Counter Insurgency


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay, excuse me for my ignorance, but what is so wonderful about a granite topped table saw. I would think that it would be prone to chipping if some clumsy oaf [such as me] dropped a heavy piece of gear on the top. I can see the advantage in a rust free surface, but what else is there?

Gerry


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Okay, excuse me for my ignorance, but what is so wonderful about a granite topped table saw. I would think that it would be prone to chipping if some clumsy oaf [such as me] dropped a heavy piece of gear on the top. I can see the advantage in a rust free surface, but what else is there?
> 
> Gerry


Rust is one of the biggies, but granite also has some advantages in weight (heavier) flatness, stability, and smoothness which helps reduce friction. Time will tell if the usual suspected disadvantages are truly a problem, but supposedly this particular granite has very few veins which is supposed to reduce susceptibility to cracking. Minor chips are easily repairable, but am not sure how prone granite is to chipping...it's more durable than marble. I had a granite workbench surface on a rolling cart for over 2 years that was scratch free...I wish I had kept it now, but it was too heavy for the mobile cart it was on and was hard to move.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know how much of a difference there is in weight or density, but I would think the next step would be to go to quartz. Would solve some of the issues such as crack/chip resistance and chemical/stain resistance.

knot - where did you get the info on the type of granite? I went back to visit the TS and play around with it some more. It's a pretty thick piece at 1.75" and it's actually split into three parts (which might make the flatness a minor issue).

The Herc-U-Lift system is outstanding, though. Makes it seem like it's on a furniture dolly. Rode over the cracks in the concrete easily.


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

*Off topic mini-rant (OT M-R)*



GeorgeC said:


> What is a "CI top?"
> 
> G


This is something that is a problem for me, too. Lots of people here use two or three letter abbreviations without thinking about the esoteric nature of these things. I have seen many references like "Found it on CL," or "Have you tried CL?" One day it finally dawned on me that they were referring to "Craig's List," which until only recently, I had never even heard of.

If you are only going to use such a reference once in a post, it would be very nice if you would type it out. If you are going to repeat it, type it out the first time at least, so that people don't have to ask "What does that mean?"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Plywood top/work surface*



bzbatl said:


> I really want to like this table saw, can you tell?
> 
> How did you mount that (shiny not) new plywood top to the TS?


The top I made was a simple rectangle 1" larger in all dimensions of the (shiny yes) Cast Iron top, with 3/4 cleats front and rear underneath to locate the temp top fore and aft. I have a splitter on the saw so I cut a slot in from the rear at the splitter location and slid the temp top down on top. No fore and aft, no lateral movement. It got painted, screwed into and drilled into.:yes: bill
A Yahoo search for CL resulted in this info,.... everything except craig's List! 
*Chlorine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



Characteristics|
History|
Production|
Compounds
Chlorine, is the chemical element with atomic number 17 and symbol *Cl*. It is a halogen, found in the periodic table in group 17 . As the chloride ion, which is part of common salt and other compounds, it is abundant in nature and necessary to most forms of life,...
*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/Chlorine - 217k - Cached 

and on and on.......sorry Mort,:blink: I thought I could help. bill


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Mort Tenon said:


> This is something that is a problem for me, too. Lots of people here use two or three letter abbreviations without thinking about the esoteric nature of these things. I have seen many references like "Found it on CL," or "Have you tried CL?" One day it finally dawned on me that they were referring to "Craig's List," which until only recently, I had never even heard of.
> 
> If you are only going to use such a reference once in a post, it would be very nice if you would type it out. If you are going to repeat it, type it out the first time at least, so that people don't have to ask "What does that mean?"
> 
> Thanks in advance.


http://www.gaarde.org/Acronyms/


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Putting a granite top on a ridgid table saw is like hanging a new chandalier in a haunted house.
It's like wiping before you poop.

Makes no sense at all.

The Steel City granite top saw is a piece of crap too.


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Putting a granite top on a ridgid table saw is like hanging a new chandalier in a haunted house.
> It's like wiping before you poop.
> 
> Makes no sense at all.
> ...


man you're angry...I don't like anything ridgid but just changing up the norm is always cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The Steel City granite top saw is a piece of crap too.


Please explain.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone that works with precesion parts knows the Inspection tables are typically granite slabs or cast iron. Granit is the more common of the 2.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Mort Tenon said:


> This is something that is a problem for me, too. Lots of people here use two or three letter abbreviations without thinking about the esoteric nature of these things. I have seen many references like "Found it on CL," or "Have you tried CL?" One day it finally dawned on me that they were referring to "Craig's List," which until only recently, I had never even heard of.
> 
> If you are only going to use such a reference once in a post, it would be very nice if you would type it out. If you are going to repeat it, type it out the first time at least, so that people don't have to ask "What does that mean?"
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Good suggestion - but it was already done 

Originally Posted by *knotscott*  
_It does seem like a heck of a lot of saw for $600. It addresses every single small complaint I could ever conjur up about with the 3650/3660/contractor saws in general, and then some. *Not sure that I wouldn't prefer a cast iron top,* but the granite looks like it should take a bunch of abuse. I had a granite top on my took bench for 2-3 years without a scratch. I'd bet a clever person could *fit a CI top *to that saw body if they wanted to._


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Putting a granite top on a ridgid table saw is like hanging a new chandalier in a haunted house.
> It's like wiping before you poop.
> 
> Makes no sense at all.
> ...


We like empirical data here. Even anecdotal is good - which is what most of this board is about.

But you're sounding like a Chevy Fanboy who says: "Ford sucks. Dodge too."


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Anyone that works with precesion parts knows the Inspection tables are typically granite slabs or cast iron. Granit is the more common of the 2.



But how does that make a table saw preform any better? If you understand anything about tolerance and machine shop work vs woodworking you know wood working tolerances are huge compared to metal working. There is not need for a table saw table to be flat within .001 contary to what you read in the forums. (And besides most don't have a clue of how or the tools to check to that accuracy anyway). It simple doesn't matter, doesn't hurt anything but it doesn't improve the cut the saw makes. 

I am not impressed with the granite idea. Not that I think it won't work, I am sure it works fine but to me it's just a marketing gimick and probably cheaper than Cast Iron. The only practical advantage I see is the lack of rust which isn't that big a deal. It's simple to prevent and simple to clean up if you do get some rust.

The down sides are you can't drill it for a power feeder or to add an aftermarket fence of guarding. The is a much higher risk of it chipping or breaking. If you have to take the top off to do some maintenance your have to be careful.

While I am sure it works, I just don't see any advantage that outweighs cast iron.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The only advantage is it ...*

Quoting poster Kudzu, above: "While I am sure it works, I just don't see any advantage that outweighs cast iron." 
I think you hit the Nail on the Head! :blink: The granite top outweighs the cast iron one, by more than several pounds! period. If indeed that is an advantage.?:blink: My cast iron stuff is plenty heavy enough. I'm beginning to think as others it's a marketing gimmick and probably a cost advantage to the manufacturer. There is no casting process, surface grinding etc. I have "quartz" counter tops in my kitchen and they are promoted for their strength as well as surface.They are double or triple the cost of granite, however. I've also found occasion to drill into the cast iron side table extension, not possible in granite. Cast iron can be welded by a skilled welder. Granite? My .02 bill


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

First of all, the steel city stuff is crap. Almost as much gets returned as gets bought. They look cheap, feel cheap, oh and they are the cheapest, hmmmm.

And the ridgid, you people are really serious that you think this the next best thing?
I feel bad for you when you crack that granite, that cheap Chineese granite.

They dont call it old iron because it needs thrown away.

You want a table saw, buy a cast iron topped saw.

You have to through bolt the pieces of granite together, how flat will that stay?

It's cool though, their marketing gimmicks have work just like they wanted it too.

Good luck.

And P.S.- the whole making friends thing? I wouldn't let a friend buy and granite topped tool. I all ready have too many friends.

Touchy, touchy!!


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah I saw one yesterday for the first time. I wasn't that impressed. I mean if you need a table saw that weighs a freakin' ton, this is the one for you. It's a cool novelty, but I've never had a rust problem with my Delta Industrial, except for the couple of times some 'tard put his drink on it and I wasn't there to throw it at him hahaha. I also am not a huge fan of the herculift, the only experience I've had with one wasn't a good one and just made the saw harder to move around. Not that my foot pedal lift thing on my delta is better since it got bent and doesn't do anything amymore. But to each his own I suppose, I'm not gonna chastise you for it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

" 









First of all, the steel city stuff is crap.
"

Anytime I see somebody make a statement like this about any product/brand I immediately ignore all that follows.

At the minimum such statements are irresponsible. 

George


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN, AMEN, AMEN!!!! Thank you, George.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

You people are ridiculous. 
How can anyone think the Steel City stuff is worth a hoot.
Go get a Powermatic, or an old Unisaw.

You are the kind of people that are cheap. That is all you worry about is how much? Not, this will last me forever and I will never have to replace it.

Everything changes when you have to rely on your tools to make money, crappy tools cost more in the long run versus something with a higher initial price.

Ohhhh I see, Nancy's husband must have to sell steel city stuff, tell him I am sorry.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

#1, forums are a place for ppl to get together and "Enjoy" talking about a hobby. Not a place to bash others choices.

#2 well maintained even "crap" tools will last and hold up well.

#3 the Rigid granite table saw will last a lifetime for most DIY, and hobbyist woodworkers, most hobbyist will only put max 100-200 hours on the tool a year.

#4 give your opinion, which is what a forum is for, but if you give others respect we will respect you in return.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey, they asked why I thought what I thought so I told them.

Its not my fault if what I think about something hurts teir feelings is it?

Granite topped saws is still dumb.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You are the kind of people that are cheap. That is all you worry about is how much? Not, this will last me forever and I will never have to replace it.
> 
> Everything changes when you have to rely on your tools to make money, crappy tools cost more in the long run versus something with a higher initial price.



Not cheap looking for a good deal. Yes we worry about how much we spend, not all of us have money falling out of our pocket like yourself. 

I don't think these guys are making a living with the saws. I think were just hobbiest. Your logic is "slow" at best. Its like saying someone is stupid for owning a shovel for gardening, when they should have a back-hoe. 

I am assuming you work for "Steel City", with your knowledge of of returns vs. purchases. Otherwise you would simply be speaking from your posterior.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

No I dont work for steel city, I dont like their stuff. All I know is where is it sold around here when it moves out the door it has a tendancy to come back. Play with one of those next to an old unisaw or a powermatic, the SC just feels cheap. 
I really dont think the granite tops are a very good idea.

No, I dont have $$ falling out of my pockets but, when I need to buy a new tool, or anything else, I like to make sure I am getting the best I can. Nothing more frustrating than having something break in the field when you have to have it for something.

Why is everyone so in love with these granite topped saws? It makes no sense.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Why is everyone so in love with these granite topped saws? It makes no sense.




Because it suits their needs at a value to them. Why does it bother you so much what others like. I could simply say that the Powermatics and Unisaws of the world are junk cause they don't have the Sawstop feature and are overpriced, but it would be wrong, it would irritate you and accomplish nothing. If you like the Powermatic or Unisaw, great, these guys like there saw as much as you like yours. Where also talking about two different types of saw as well. A Powermatic starts at $2600 and is meant for a professional shop. I don't think your going to find a Ridged granite top saw in a pro furniture shop, but a hobbiest yes.......


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

My lord, you people are dense.

Its the granite that gets me. Its a huge marketing ploy. Whats soooo wrong with a cast iron top? Dont forget all the things you can use or do to a granite top.

My whole point is that the granite tops are stupid.

You can buy quite a few other saws in that price range as the oragne one that have nice cast tops.

It is not a matter of what a person can afford, there are a lot of 600 saws out there.
The Hitatchi one is pretty nice for that price. I just dont get the granite thing.

You people realize that is difficult to repair damaged granite.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My lord, you people are dense.




Dude, were not the ones that are on an online forum trying to figure out whether Granite is "dumb" or not. Were simply talking about a saw, you want to talk granite verses steel. You have convinced yourself that it is dumb and have yet to understand that no one cares, whom is dense in this conversation.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I dont need to figure that out, that is an easy one.

I just cant believe that some bought into the whole shiny granite thing. Leave it on the counter tops where it belongs.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nuff said then, we know where you stand.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hey, they asked why I thought what I thought so I told them.
> 
> Its not my fault if what I think about something hurts teir feelings is it?
> 
> Granite topped saws is still dumb.


I think people would like to know your thoughts about tools, Steel City, and granite tops in general. It's the harsh, overly simplist, broad absolute generalizations with zero middle ground, and the attacks toward people who don't agree with you that's over stepping the usual bounds of forum etiquette, and it discredits your opinion right from the get go. 

Statements like "first of all, Steel City is crap" paints them into a corner with zero chance of ever producing a good tool no matter how good or bad the tools actually are....they could put a Steel City label on a Powermatic tool, and it's no better than "crap" according to your statement. IMO PM, General, and old Delta tools probably are superior to Steel City, but to many folks who are hobbyists or even small volume professionals, tools from Steel City are more than adequate and happen to be a lot more affordable than most PM, General, and Delta. The fact that many people like and are satisfied with Steel City tools suggests that the tools are viable and functional tools for the price....at least some of them, which makes them better than "crap". Everyone's situation is different. Your views suit your situation, and you need to open you mind enough to realize that.

Where you've stepped out of bounds falls under the guidelines not making personal attacks like "You people are ridiculous", and "You are the kind of people that are cheap. That is all you worry about is how much". Those are personal attacks that aren't factual. 

There are a lot of people who don't care for the granite top, but they at least seem to be open to how others view it, and they don't make a personalized remark about someone who likes granite.

I doubt that it's your opinion that bothers people, it's more likely your delivery and single mindedness. Note that not one person is supporting your posting style.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Dont hurt my internet feelings, I wont be able to go on.

All I am getting at is why granite for saw tops and jointer tops.

I know a few people that bought the Steel City stuff and were very dissapointed in its fit and finish.

There is always a broad spectrum of tools out there to purchase, free market.

Like I said before, there a quite a few saws in that price range to choose from. I think the Granite top is just a gimmick to boost sales. I really dont see it staying around. Plus all those tops are multiple pieces.

There are alot of accessories out there for cast tops only, how will you attach things to the granite top?

I think some are just blinded by the fact that it is granite.

To some point you are right but, I have been down the cheaper tool route before and in the long run it has cost me more that way than getting the best I can the first time.

My cordless drill cost what that ridgid saw does. That is not meant to toot my own horn, it is to show some people take tool purchases seriously and look at them as more of long term investment.

I was trying to ruffle a few feathers but, I guess some people are just more sensitive than others.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

knotscott said:


> I think people would like to know your thoughts about tools, Steel City, and granite tops in general. It's the harsh, overly simplist, broad absolute generalizations with zero middle ground, and the attacks toward people who don't agree with you that's over stepping the usual bounds of forum etiquette, and it discredits your opinion right from the get go.



Couldn't have said it better if I'd tried.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I would like to say, as a pure hobbyist that does not work in the trades, the Ridgid tools are great for what I need. I have several of their products and am happy with them all. They are also backed by a lifetime warranty. If I was on a jobsite I would want high quality equipment b/c a broken tool on the site with a warranty that allows a tool to get fixed but holds up production would not be the same as the same tool in the hobbyists hands. That being said, I could never afford some of the high end stuff on my public servants salary. Different tools for different folks. Your trash, WarnerConstInc, is most likely my treasure.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

See, I went the ridgid route once or twice several years ago, not impressed. I think I gave the drills and whatever else it was to a friend.

The only thing marked Ridgid in my trailer are the aluminum pipe wrenches and some tubing cutters.

Warranty's are nice but, you would still have to take it some where and wait for it to be fixed/replaced.

One particular brand of power tools I own come with a fantastic warranty but, stuff happens. The best part about these tools is: if I have a problem, something breaks I call the owner of the store I got them from and he sends the tool back and I get one of theirs to use in the meantime. He has even delivered some extra sand paper and blades when I needed them in the field.

One guy on here said he had to have the top shipped back like 3 times because it was broke everytime. I would have gave up and got my money back after the first time.

ACP-I understand what you are saying completley.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Alright, I will bite, what cordless drill cost $600 and what possible advantage can it have from even a $200 cordless, what accessories only fit on a cast steel top that won't fit on a granite top, and who the hell carries a Powermatic or Old Unisaw in a job trailer?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I was trying to ruffle a few feathers but, I guess some people are just more sensitive than others.


I missed this before. See you identified the problem yourself WC. The regular members on this forum don't intentionally try to "ruffle feathers". 

If you ask most of the members here why they like this forum, they will tell you one of the main reasons is because we maintain a friendly atmosphere. Sure, we joke and kid and even cajole each other, but we first learn who likes that kind of jocular and who doesn't. 

But we don't call people names because they don't agree with our opinion. Cabinetman is a different story. Any time he disagrees with me it just means he is not using his brain and just being his usual hard-headed moron self. :icon_cheesygrin:

See that's an example of how we insult each other here. We pick someone we know can take a joke, and knows we are joking. 

Except for knotscott. Now that lamebrain . . . . . well never mind he is hopeless. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't say I was toting around a unisaw, I tote around a bosch. I would die trying to move one a few inches.

Ruffle feathers was directed more for people to think about why they would see granite as a good idea for replacing iron.

The drill is a Festool C-12 complete kit with all chucks. 90 degree, eccentric, depth stop, 1/2" keyless, and a centrotec.
It replaces at least 3 different drills that I dont have to lug around with me.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> ...
> 
> Except for knotscott. Now that lamebrain . . . . . well never mind he is hopeless. :laughing:


What'd you expect? I shot my whole wad for the day trying to carefully word my last post so you wouldn't have to! :blink: 

...been trying to recover ever since. :tongue_smilie: :icon_lol:


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I do a lot of sharpening on my saw top - double stick (high grit) metal paper with a honing guide. I'm guessing that would still be fine on granite, but I would still worry about all the inevitable scratches. 

The big advantage of granite for me, would be putting my coffee cup on it without worries. I must stop myself from putting that cup on the saw a hundred times a day :laughing:.

Just my habits... but I work my top pretty hard. I would worry about chipping/cracking the granite. 
I rub down the top of my saw about once a week (10 min), it looks and works as good (or better) than the day I bought it. I don't hammer anything on mine but it could take it.

Basically it comes down to - why fix it, if it ain't broke?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You people are ridiculous.
> How can anyone think the Steel City stuff is worth a hoot.
> Go get a Powermatic, or an old Unisaw.
> 
> You are the kind of people that are cheap. That is all you worry about is how much? Not, this will last me forever and I will never have to replace it.




My bad, I thought by this post you had a table saw of considerable quality.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

The 66 stays in the garage. I dont move that saw.

I have been looking at the SawStop latley though.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The 66 stays in the garage. I dont move that saw.
> 
> I have been looking at the SawStop latley though.






You would like it, I love mine...............


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, this thread done blowed up.

I just liked the heavy, shiny, *new *tablesaw for 600 bones. I've never had an issue with any of my Rigid tools. I'm not a fanboy of any brand of tool - I have Makita, DeWalt, Hitachi, Porter Cable, Delta, and even a couple Ryobi power tools - some corded, some cordless. Some have turned out to be junk, others are just excellent tools for the money. But one brand in particular doesn't stick out as "utter crap" other than stuff you get at HF or maybe B&D.

Personally, I think someone spending $600 on a cordless drill has more money than brains. But then again, I spend that much on a sound card for my studio every couple of years. I guess I'll note that I am not looking to start a cabinet shop with this saw (and I still haven't even committed to buying it, anyway). I'm actually still leaning towards the Delta contractor saw, but that granite is still purdy.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

It was more like 575.00. the point of that drill is it takes the place of having to bring 3 or 4 different drills with you.

Nate, didnt you get one to do a review on?

How much is the contractor version of the saw stop? bzbatl- that might be a good option for you.

The only thing about a sawstop is I cant decide which way I would cry more, losing part of my finger or ruining a Matsush!ta blade.

The big thing with that ridgid saw is that granite is probably chineese granite. Chineese granite sucks compared to stuff quarried here.

I have had to help install some chineese granite before, just looked kind of cheap, of course it was cheap to begin with.


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

it seems to me futile, in the absence of any data or anecdotes, to prejudge whether granite would make a good top or not. Speculate, ok, but prejudge, no. I for one would look at the saw, and try to get some user reports addressing its durability, for the simple fact that rust is a severe problem where I live - lots of rain, high salinity soil and water, and the shop tools stored for extended periods in less than perfect conditions. If a granite top obviated the relentless battle with rust, that could be worth the price of admission.


----------



## trapman70 (May 9, 2009)

Funny thing is i was looking for info because I just bought this sucker this past week. Pick it up tomorrow. Used the HD$150 savings on purchases $600-999 so I got it for basically $450. It gets hot and humid here, but i wasnt worried about rust. I use Boeshield on my drill press and band saw and take care of them and have never had an issue. Honestly i went in trying to get a TS3650 or TS3660 and there are none to be had. (had all stores within 250 miles checked and called ridgid directly) You can only order a referb online and they charge $200+ to ship it. So whats the point, $658 for a referb contractor saw?

For what I am doing I am sure it will be fine. I am not a contractor. Its a hobbyist saw. Comparing it to a unisaw or PM is kind of like comparing a hyundai to my volvo. As for the Festool drill, if you use your tools to make a living, then I can see it. Their stuff is well made and engineered. It would be overkill for me. I have no illusions about my little $450 saw, ok not so little, there allot of orange and granite there, but its a step up from the little Delta that is giving out...:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> ...
> 
> The big thing with that ridgid saw is that granite is probably chineese granite. Chineese granite sucks compared to stuff quarried here.
> 
> I have had to help install some chineese granite before, just looked kind of cheap, of course it was cheap to begin with.


I'm sure there are examples of poor quality and high quality granite from both locations. I wouldn't presume that what you installed is representative of what's on the saw. I once saw an ugly Chinese woman, and a pretty American girl, but they have nothing to do with the other women from those areas ... :laughing:


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Are any of you guys aware of this very cheap and simple rust prevention method?

Simply cover your saw with a good terry cloth beach towel. Don't get the cheap kind with no nap. Buy a good, thick one.

I live in Florida, right on the water, surrounded by humidity eight months of the year, and my covered tables don't rust.

This solution is so easy, most people refuse to try it. Their loss.


----------

